# Does a 4-wheeler w a plow do a decent job?



## CrazyFoo

I',m considering buying a 4-wheeler with a plow to do my driveway.
Do they work well?

My driveway is about 210 feet long.
We get maybe 6 real heavy snowfalls a year and a few average ones.

Would this solution work? If so, what machine you guys recommend to be the best.

Thx!


----------



## g.moore

Neighbor plowed with one until I moved in. Anything over about 8" and he was SOL unless it was light and fluffy. He is running a 350 Arctic Cat. A heavy wet snow keeps lifting the blade so he would leave 4" or so and have to go back for round 2 which was then packed by the ATV.


----------



## DuallySnoPusher

*This is what i use!*

2003 Arctic Cat 500
Big Tire Kit
Plow with deflector and wings

This thing will push a ton of snow, it's a MONSTER!!!


----------



## Boondox

I used one for years to clear snow and it did a fine job with a couple of exceptions. My driveway and road are dirt, so early or late in the season when the ground was thawed using the ATV without digging in was next to impossible. But once the ground was frozen it was great -- fast and nimble! It also had trouble with wet, heavy snow more than a few inches deep. Lastly, if you run out of room to push the snow, the ATV won't do much stacking. Oh, and you need wicked warm gloves or handwarmers!

Pete


----------



## BlueRam2500

I used to plow my driveway with an '86 Yamaha 225 four wheeler and it did great. I would sit on the back rack if it started to slip. Never had a problem and pushed a lot of snow with it. Friend of mine plows with his Kodiak and just recently put the heated hand grips on it. Very handy when riding in the cold, can't imagine what it will be like when it snows!!


----------



## Crumm

For six snowfalls and a 210 foot driveway a blower would be more economical. I recently mounted a plow on my Honda Rubicon but I would not purchase a 4-wheeler for the sole purpose of plowing. I have the wheeler for hunting, fishing and general recreation so for $500 I added a plow. Paying $7000-$8000 for a wheeler and plow would not make much sense if that is all you were going to do with it. 

You ask if it would work? Yes it would. A 4X4 wheeler with a plow will move alot of snow. The one I currently have is my third one.


----------



## jcesar

my uncle plows his with a Polaris 700 twin. 4x4 works well. Never had any problems with pushing, and it has all the power you need


----------



## Summerlawn

Dually - Where did you get the plow and wings for your atv? Thanks


----------



## DBL

yeah they so just as nice a job just take long and its cold out there and they make a great toy to have fun on too


----------



## Brian's Lawn

wish i had a 4 wheeler with a plow. :crying:


----------



## Titan

I have an ATV, only good in light snow. Anything deep and heavy, they are useless. You will need to plow many times during the storm-no problem if you are retired.


----------



## mkwl

I plow all my clients with a 2006 Kawasaki Prairie 260 4x4 atv...it's a BEAST!!! It'll plow just about anything I can throw at it with no problems. It plowed through the "Blizzard of '06" here in NJ with no trouble at all! Light or heavy snow...it pushes it all! Plowing with a quad is not only easy and fast, but also a lot of fun!

-Matt


----------



## mkwl

I plow all my clients with a 2006 Kawasaki Prairie 260 4x4 ATV with a 54" Cycle Country plow and Warn 2500LB winch...it's a BEAST!!! It'll plow just about anything I can throw at it with no problems. It plowed through the "Blizzard of '06" here in NJ with no trouble at all! Light or heavy snow...it pushes it all! Plowing with a quad is not only easy and fast, but also a lot of fun!

-Matt


----------



## Blackwin

Have a 2004.5 Polaris 600 Sportsman with a Glacier 5 ft plow. 
The wheeler plows great, only time she slowed down was when I tried to push over 13" of snow, I waited till the storm ended  

Blackwin


----------



## kubotazd21

I have a Honda Foreman 450 with a 5 foot Moose plow. It does great as long as the snow is light and not to heavy. The only problem is when the snow is deep or wet, the front end wants to push to what ever side the blade is angled.


----------



## lownrangr

For fun i got a 50'' plow for my '03 Arctic Cat 250 4x4. Believe it or not it will surprise the heck out of you if you saw how much it can push (with the tranny in low, of course!) but it's a trooper. This way I can still ride my atv and get some work done. lol


----------



## jnamo

Is anyone familiar with the Suzuki LT-250 with the super low Diff. Lock? It is a 1994. It has a ton of power, just wondering if it weighs enough? Should that be a concern for plowing? Thanks!


----------



## lownrangr

that suzuki is real similar to my arctic cat. At least it's got the same engine/tranny. The low and super low are great on that. My weighs 575# and mine is fine.


----------



## VBigFord20

I plow with a 2005 Bombardier Outlander 400 with a 54" cycle country plow.

I do my driveway, a neighbors, and 2 small parking lots at my buildings. When my old POS plow truck died early last year I went the rest of the winter with the quad and it was fine. When the snow got wet and heavy, it just took longer, but it did it. Im going to use just the atv this winter and next winter get a plow for my 04. Since the truck will be 3 years old, Ill plow with it now.

Expect to freeze your nuts off, other then that it will be fine.


----------

